# ? Muralo dealer



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

So where are they located? I know I have seen there name at PDCA pro shows. And all of the good talk from the other thread is making me do a little research


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.muralo.com/dealerdb/wheretobuy.html?userID=26007.1206678922


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank s for the link. All it tells me is that there is no dealer with in 25 miles of me.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Merrill Paint & Supply*
3718 Upton Avenue
Toledo, OH 43613
419/474-6607



They Carry Graham's Paint - Muralo owns this company, and in reality is a better quality prouduct than Muralo - in fact I think Grahams was the inspiration behind Muralo somehow.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't relays that. I have bought from Merrills for ever. But ever since the old man died his son has let it run into the ground. and I moved accross town.( Lived so close would walk there for some minor thing) I don't use them much anymore. To show how bad it is Last summer order stain from there gave him about two weeks heads up on a 10 gallon order and still didn't have it had to wait a week + for it. Imean I have more paint in my shop than I think he has. But thanks for the info.


----------



## maracle (Sep 29, 2008)

*Muralo Paints*

Over the past 8 years, it has been an honor to sell Muralo Ultra 
interior Finishes and Ultimate exterior Paint finishes. It has been such an easy upsell to all of our high end contractors to experience the wonderful flow, ease of applications and professional looks these paints provide. With newly arriving competetive paints in the waterborne market, Muralo is still the easiest to sell because of competetive price and quality.I have had an easy time of retaining time after time repeat users of all of the Muralo product lines. give it a try today for flawless professional results!


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Merrill Paint & Supply*
> 3718 Upton Avenue
> Toledo, OH 43613
> 419/474-6607
> ...


Muralo bought Graham in 2002-03, Muralo started in the late 1800's in New Jersey, Muralo invented the first latex emulsion paint in the 1950's


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

They make great paint too. Awesome resin packages and brilliant technology. One of the only family owned paint company's left that sells through the independent.


----------

